# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  The Time is Now

## unexpected

If you are ever going to love me,

Love me now, while I can know

The sweet and tender feelings

Which from true affection flow,

Love me now while I am living,

Do not wait until I'm gone

And then have it chiseled in marble,

Sweet words on ice-cold stone.

If you have tender thoughts of me,

Please tell me now.

If you wait until I m sleeping,

Never to awaken,

There will be death between us,

and I won't hear you then.

So, if you love me, even a little bit,

Let me know it while I am living

So I can treasure it.

----------


## RAHEN

truly- dil ki baaat zabaan par aani chahiye
nice poem

thanks 4 sharing

----------


## unexpected

u r welcome  :Smile:

----------


## waffa

very nice sharing

----------

